# Obama admits he hasn’t totally kicked the cigarette habit



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Obama admits he hasn't totally kicked the cigarette habit*
*Christian Science Monitor - 57 minutes ago*
By Jimmy Orr | 12.08.08 Say what you will about Barack Obama, but one thing is for sure: He's not a quitter. Normally, that'sa good thing.
Obama Warns of Further Economic Pain New York Times
Obama: No Smoking in the House Extra TV



What a great Rolemodel


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Notice how during the campaign the "unbiased" media kept Obama's smoking more secret then the Air Force did with the flying saucers at Hanger 18. Makes you wonder how many other things they willingly kept under wraps to elect their messiah.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I clicked on this because the headline read: "Obama admits he hasn't..." , hoping it continued "...got a clue." Which I thought would be as close to the truth as we're going to get with the pending administration.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Let him smoke. It isn't illegal, and no matter how much of a piece of crap I think the guy is, it's still his right.


Yes, but the media all but constructed a glowing halo over Obama's head along with matching white robes. Kind of puts a dent in the image of their messiah when he has a butt hanging out of his mouth.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

What does the president do?????


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

This thread needs a soundtrack: "Smoke that Cigarette", Commander Cody and The Lost Planet Airmen...

"...I just gotta have another cigarette!"


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

To me the fact he smokes is less important than his lying about it....thats a character issue...he said he quit...he lied..but I guess thats ok because we are used to him lying.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Has he quit crack?


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

let him smoke his knee caps off. for all i care. the guy is a lame duck. annaguration day (dont care how you spell it) I am going to buy a new gun.


----------

